# Sheepdog or Maltese, what is she?



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I know what she is. Cute, Cute, Cute! :aktion033:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Looks like Cotton Candy. Yummy!Very cute.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Adorable!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's the "I've tumbled and rolled and I don't want a bow" look.
Too cute!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

She looks like the top of a Q-tip. What a cutie!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Cute! :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Aww, she is sooo cute!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hee-Hee! Cute :wub: :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

She is a "Sweetdog", an absolutley darling Maltese. :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

What is she? Simply adorable!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

too cute :wub:


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

hahaha oh Jen I understand.. she's so sweet


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is neither a sheepdog or maltese..........she's a little bundle of JOY!!!!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a darling FLUFFERPUFFER :wub: Sarah


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

She looks like a cotton ball! I love them when their hair is out of control! :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

It really wouldn't matter because she's just too cute!


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

Cute, Sweet, Precious, Adorable........etc.......... :wub:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

great pictures!!!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

AWWW too cute! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: :wub: :wub: she's a sheepdog right  :HistericalSmiley: I love that little face. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

She's pure cuteness, that's what! :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

SHE IS CUTE, sheep or malt.... HAHAHAHAA

Wookie can tell you about a Sheep, his best friend is one.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

AWWW!! She's soooo cute!! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's an adorable Sheepdog, er...Maltese!!


----------

